# What should I be looking for in my forms?



## DatFlow (Mar 14, 2008)

I've learned my second form Yesterday, And its just as the first, with minor changes. I was just wondering as I practice these, what Should I be looking for? The only thing I've been told so far by the Master of my school is that you should ALWAYS be looking stright ahead at your "attacker" and never anywhere else... Also to keep my back stright and squared away at my "target"...

Anything else?


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 14, 2008)

Just listen to the information given to you by your instructor for now.  At this level, all you really need to concern yourself with is proper stance, form and technique and learning the way to move in your particular school of TSD.  If you keep this in mind, you will get to the other information in due time!  Keep it up and do it again!


----------



## Nomad (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep, your instructor will give the best indication of what he wants to see in your forms.  As a mantra though, it's hard to go wrong with: "power, grace, technique, control".

Good luck, and keep at it.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not sure if you mentioned which organization you belong to, but from a hyung performance perspective....here are the 12 characteristics of a good form performance, as written by KJN Hwang Kee.

Form Sequence
Power Control
Tension and Relaxation
Speed and Rhythm control
Direction of Movements
Spirit or Attitude
Power of Techniques
Understanding form technique
Distinctive features of a form
Perfect Finish
Precision of movements
Intentness

This is obviously A LOT to think about....but something to shoot for and some things to consider.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 15, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I'm not sure if you mentioned which organization you belong to, but from a hyung performance perspective....here are the 12 characteristics of a good form performance, as written by KJN Hwang Kee.
> 
> Form Sequence
> Power Control
> ...



Heh, that's almost verbatim a list of terms (listed in English and Korean) that we have in our gup manuals (a misleading term, since you don't really need to study it until you're cho dan bo level). 

Anyway, I'm gonna echo what others have said. It's one thing I'm constantly telling juniors when I'm helping them with forms: look where you're going. Before you commit to a move, you have to see where you're going, because the direction of your move is (naturally) the direction of your opponent.

Tang Soo!


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 15, 2008)

Listen to your teacher.  What is expected in forms is very subjective because most people aren't using the forms in a combative way.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I'm not sure if you mentioned which organization you belong to, but from a hyung performance perspective....here are the 12 characteristics of a good form performance, as written by KJN Hwang Kee.
> 
> Form Sequence
> Power Control
> ...


 
I could have not said it any better than this.


----------



## DatFlow (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll keep all this in mind when practicing...


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 16, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Heh, that's almost verbatim a list of terms (listed in English and Korean) that we have in our gup manuals (a misleading term, since you don't really need to study it until you're cho dan bo level).
> 
> Tang Soo!


 
Yep, I copied it verbatim out of Hwang Kee's book.  That is no doubt where the ITF got it from as well.  

I'd have to agree with UpNorth here too though....go off of what your instuctor says, he's the one that matters at this point!


----------



## Lynne (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say remember to breathe because it's so easy to hold one's breath.  Other than that little bit of advice, yes, listen to your instructors.  As you progress, your instructors will fine-tune your form.


----------

